# I Shaved My Beard



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

After about 2 or 2.5 years of having a beard I finally decided it was time for a change. Yesterday, without consulting my wife, I shaved it off. Needless to say she was quite surprised. 

The funny thing is now she says the baby does not look like me anymore. How weird is that. My baby girl looked more like me when I had a beard then when I didn't.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 17, 2006)

So, when do we get to see the new you??


----------



## Dina (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, GB, where's the new picture of you?  Now you made us curious.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok............so show us that new mug of yours!


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

That is the problem with being a photographer. I am always behind the camera, not in front of it. 

My wife is scared to use this camera as it is my (relatively) new one and she is nervous she will damage it. I will see if I can get her to overcome that fear though, at least for one picture.

I basically now look like this (just not yellow) ------>


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> That is the problem with being a photographer. I am always behind the camera, not in front of it.
> 
> My wife is scared to use this camera as it is my (relatively) new one and she is nervous she will damage it. I will see if I can get her to overcome that fear though, at least for one picture.
> 
> I basically now look like this (just not yellow) ------>


 
 so do you have tanlines too?    it wouldn't be a 5 o'clock shadow but a ___________________ shadow???


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats! I did the same thing last year. Went from past the shoulder length hair, and a full beard, both very well maintained, to crew cut and clean shaven. My boss didn't even recognize me, and my mom cried, which looking back I hope that was a good thing?


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

My mom didn't even notice Tattrat. We dropped the baby off with her today (she babysits for us on Mondays) and her attention was completely on the baby, not on me LOL.


----------



## rickell (Jul 17, 2006)

*well thats a good thing*



			
				GB said:
			
		

> My mom didn't even notice Tattrat. We dropped the baby off with her today (she babysits for us on Mondays) and her attention was completely on the baby, not on me LOL.


 
well she is focusing on the baby is a good thing.    i love beards can't get
my husband to grow his back.  he says they are itchy and hot,  104 here
in kansas city today.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> ...The funny thing is now she says the baby does not look like me anymore. How weird is that. My baby girl looked more like me when I had a beard then when I didn't.


 
Maybe you can get the baby to shave too.


----------



## amber (Jul 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> After about 2 or 2.5 years of having a beard I finally decided it was time for a change. Yesterday, without consulting my wife, I shaved it off. Needless to say she was quite surprised.
> 
> The funny thing is now she says the baby does not look like me anymore. How weird is that. My baby girl looked more like me when I had a beard then when I didn't.


 
Congradulations! Now you have skin as smooth as your baby's bottom  
Do you like it better without the beard?


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I am still getting used to it. I never found my beard to be itchy or hot so I am not finding any benefit like that yet.

I go through phases with my beard. I get sick and tired of shaving so I grow a beard. Then I eventually need a change again so off it comes. Right now I am enjoying feeling the smooth skin. It is also fun seeing the reastion of my co-workers when they see me for the first time without it.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 17, 2006)

How did Rachel react, GB?  That was the first time she's seen you beard-less, right?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2006)

One of my brothers goes through his spurts and grows his and then will shave it off.  I only see him twice a year (he lives out of state) so I never know which one will show up...... .  He's handsome either way but I do think he looks younger without it.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I had the beard when she was born. I had planned on keeping it until she was at least old enough to converse, but I just couldn't hold out.

She was asleep when I did it so when she woke up I went into her room to get her. She looked at me funny for about a half second, but then looked at me normal.

I am sure it was just a coincidence, but Rachel and I had a special bonding day yesterday. I am sure it had nothing to do with the beard, but you never do know.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 17, 2006)

I have reverted to a very maintained pseudo beard for the summer. I hate razor burn, it burns like H*** and makes my neck look like I was attacked by a wild animal.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I hate razor burn too and I also can't stand shaving every day. My beard grows so fast that I have 5 o'clock shadow by about 11am lol.


----------



## mish (Jul 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I basically now look like this (just not yellow) ------>


 
You shaved your head and eyebrows too?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 17, 2006)

Men never shock me when they grow their beards. Obviously, because they're growing them so slowly I hardly notice how much their looks are changing. I think it would be nice if you guys clipped them slowly too instead of shaving them all off in one sitting just for shock value.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> You shaved your head and eyebrows too?


Well that would be my brothers forte. He shaved his head years ago for $50. I bet he would have done his eyebrows too for a few more bucks


----------



## mish (Jul 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Well that would be my brothers forte. He shaved his head years ago for $50. I bet he would have done his eyebrows too for a few more bucks


 
I wonder how much they paid this guy!   EWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

*Hairy Nascar Fan*






*Picture of a man watching a NASCAR race and he's shaved a number 3 out of the hair on his back.*


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 17, 2006)

> My baby girl looked more like me when I had a beard then when I didn't.


 
I'm more interested in seeing a pic of the baby.....


Mish, that picture is just gross!  He sure must be sweet to have a lady by her side.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Here she is eating ribs for the first time Half Baked.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 17, 2006)

That Nascar fan could almost be myself, except I can't stand Nascar (or any sport), and I'd never be willing to shave a logo or insignia into my back.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh my word, what a doll baby...I bet those eyes have daddy wrapped right around her little finger. 

Oh Allen!


----------



## mudbug (Jul 17, 2006)

Shucks, geebs - I love beards and you had a nicely maintained one.  But hey, it's your face.

HH shaved all the hair off his head a few years ago because he was tired of having hardhat hair when he had to come inside for meetings.  I'm so used to it now that when I see pictures of him with regular hair he looks weird to me.


----------



## The Z (Jul 17, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> I wonder how much they paid this guy!


 
Not enough!  Maybe if they paid more he would have shaved his whole gorilla back!  HA


----------



## momerlyn (Jul 17, 2006)

YOU DID WHAT???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok, ok, I knew it would happen eventually. Ask Robyn what she thought when Uncle Gar shaved his.

As for your bro, he would've done the eyebrows for $1.50. Or maybe $2. The kid always knew how to make a buck!


----------



## jkath (Jul 17, 2006)

Finally, a photo of little Rachel!






Geebs, I'm sure you look adorable....remember, we all thought you looked like Bono when you showed us a photo of you!


----------



## mish (Jul 17, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> Not enough! Maybe if they paid more he would have shaved his whole gorilla back! HA


----------



## middie (Jul 17, 2006)

Gb I'm sure you're still a good looking guy without the beard.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Half Baked you are absolutely right. She has me and everyone else she comes into contact with completely wrapped around her finger.

Mudbug not to worry. I will grow it back some day. That I am positive of.

OK here is a picture that was just taken of me. Please forgive the sweat. It is 95 degrees right now.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, GB.  How much to do the eyebrows?


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Make me an offer Andy.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

momerlyn you are right about my bro. Heck he probably would have done it for a shiny nickel.

Cousin Aileen has been after me to shave it off for years. She is going to be thrilled.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 17, 2006)

Woah. I just saw your picture. Its like someone I'm talking to in a forum has an actual face. Its like... like you're a real person? I never feel like the people I talk to in forums are real. This is weird.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 17, 2006)

Who is it ugly dude up above?    

I grew bird when I was 23 and after of few years of going back and force with it, I just stopped touching the thing about 3 years ago or so. It reached certain length and now it is not growing any more. I'm happy with it, I do not have to do anything, I could never understand how can anybody put up with shaving everyday, for me it was like punishment, no even worse, like a torture.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 17, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Gb I'm sure you're still a good looking guy without the beard.


*Middie was right. *


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

You make me blush wasabi.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 17, 2006)

You are cute, GB and your wife is beautiful, but Rachel is the fairest of them all.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> but Rachel is the fairest of them all.


Not that I ever doubted it, but now I know how good your taste is


----------



## wasabi (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Corinne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ahhhh - I'm voting for the beardless GB - for sure! Oh yes! Clean cut & cute is the best!


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Corinne


----------



## Brooksy (Jul 17, 2006)

A beard maketh the man.

I couldn't even consider it at the moment. It's my comforter, like linus' blanket...


----------



## jkath (Jul 18, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Woah. I just saw your picture. Its like someone I'm talking to in a forum has an actual face. Its like... like you're a real person? I never feel like the people I talk to in forums are real. This is weird.


 
What are you talking about? We see you every day, BB....only, your peel is getting a bit yellowish. You may think about trying on a purple coat some time to give a bit of color to your cheeks.

*ps - check member photos....some of us are actually real...not computer generated. (key word= _some_)


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 18, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> You are cute, GB and your wife is beautiful, but Rachel is the fairest of them all.


 
Ditto wasabi, GB!  I'm glad you and Rach had such a special day together.  Little girls need those moments with their daddies.


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2006)

It really was a special day PAB. She kept on taking my hand and bringing me places and sitting on my lap and just being super cute. I loved every second of it.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 18, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> It really was a special day PAB. She kept on taking my hand and bringing me places and sitting on my lap and just being super cute. I loved every second of it.


 
Awww, that just gave me warm fuzzies!  You'll probably always remember that day!


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2006)

It is deeply ingrained in my memory banks!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 18, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> I wonder how much they paid this guy!  EWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> *Hairy Nascar Fan*
> 
> ...


 
 sorry but you know how everyone has something that really turns their stomach when they see it.............this is mine.  If any of you have this problem please don't be offended by my comment.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 18, 2006)

Great pic GB's.  Like my brother you look great with our without the beard.  Thanks for posting that pic of Rach again.........she's so adorable.


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Sizz


----------



## corazon (Jul 18, 2006)

Lookin' good GB.  My dh looks good with a goati (sp?) but he's not allowed to have a beard at the fire dept, they can only have mustaches.  He looks older with a beard and kinda boyish without.

Glad that Racheal was okay with all this.  My fil had a beard when my dh, Ryan, was young.  I think Ryan was about 5 when his dad decided to shave.  Ryan got really scared when his dad came out of the bathroom and was convinced that he was someone else.


----------



## Alix (Jul 21, 2006)

You look as handsome as ever GB. 

Ken wore a full beard (at my urging) for several years and then about a year and a half ago he shaved it down to a goatee. He said it must not have been a big change as most folks didn't notice...what he didn't see was me sniffling quietly at the computer after the initial shock wore off. LOL. I love fuzzy faces.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2006)

geebs, now when you get stubble, you'll have to be carefull kissing that sweet doll of yours' face. 
whenever i shave, i notice little red dots on my son's fair skinnned face after a day or 2 of stubble grows in. it looks like a skin rash at first, then you realize it was just irritation from being kissed so much.  

i grow a beard every few weeks; some of them last, like thru the winter. but they only last a coupla weeks at a time in the summer. i hate sweating on my lip under the moustache. and like sizz said, you get funny tan lines on your face.
dw prefers me with just a few days to a week's scruff (trimmed and shaped a little), but that turns into a full fledged beard in just a week or two more. then she says i start looking scary.


----------



## GB (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks Alix 
DW asked if people were going to scream when I went into work the next day (like they did when I cut off my ponytail). We no one even noticed until she told them lol.

BT thanks for the info. If Rach got marks on her face I bet we would not have realized what it was from. Here skin is super sensitive so she always is getting little marks here and there. I will have to be very careful with her precious face.


----------

